# Maizie just out of emergency surgery!



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Can you guess why? She swallowed a huge stuffed toy at the dog park that I did not see in time to pick up  Long story short, vet tried the less invasive techniques but they didn't work, so she had to have the toy surgically removed. She also had a gastropexy and spay since she was already under anesthesia and her stomach was cut open. I'm so sad and upset that this happened to her. I have cried a lot. The vet said she had rubber and other smaller things in her gut/intestines. I guess she will have to be on a leash 100% of the time now. Thank God she made it through the surgery. Please keep her in your thoughts and prayers while she recovers from this painful surgery  Thank you.


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

so sorry to hear about this happening to your beautiful girl. paws crossed for maizie.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

I am so sorry that all of this cascaded for your sweet girl into all of these surgeries. Praying hard for an easy recouperation. Why do people bring toys to a dog park anyway? Hugs from Houston.


----------



## Muggles (Mar 14, 2015)

Oh poor Maizie! That is a horrible thing to have happen. I agree - who takes soft toys to a dog park?? Will be thinking of her and you and hoping for a quick and smooth recovery. Best wishes!!


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Some people are total morons


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

I am so sorry this happened, but so happy you realized it and got her help! Hang in there mama, she is now on the healing side!


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

So sorry to hear this. Must have been very scary. Happy she is doing well.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I hope her recovery goes very smoothly. As others have said, toys at a dog park? Duh!

How long is she likely to be at the vet? I am sure you will miss her terribly.


----------



## marialydia (Nov 23, 2013)

Good luck Maizie! All best wishes for an easy and rapid recovery and return to your usual pranks. 

Zooeysmom, you are so good to have caught this so immediately, and at least she had the spay and pexy done...maybe a minor silver lining? We are thinking of you and of Maizie and sending healing thoughts.


----------



## AngelAviary (Aug 12, 2014)

Oh NOO!!!!! Poor sweet baby girl!!!!!! I am so sorry you went through all that with her!!!
All fingers and paws crossed out here in Michigan, sending hugs and kisses and healing thoughts your little Maizie!!!! (and lots to you too!)


----------



## Nicofreako (Aug 19, 2013)

My heart was in my throat when I read the title of this thread! Thank goodness Maizie has pulled through and is now on the healing side of this debacle. I can only imagine you were out of your mind with worry during this ordeal. Hugs, and all my heart is sending healing vibes to Maizie and restorative vibes to you!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Oh poor Maizie!! I was so dismayed to have to read this!!! 
It seems to be an epidemic around here lately with the Spoos! I thought it was only Labs that had a rep for being hoovers, but I guess not!

Hope Maizie's recovery is quick and non eventful!!!! AND YOURS TOO!


----------



## nifty (Aug 2, 2013)

Oh no! I'm so sorry to hear about Maizie's emergency surgery. Dang, yes! some people really do seem to be thoughtless morons - bringing a stuffed toy to a dog park??!!

I m glad that Maizie came through eh surgery OK and I am sending warmest wishes to her for a speedy recovery and to you too!


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Oh my gosh, how horrible! I agree - people at dog parks can be major inconsiderate idiots!
Hope that she has a smooth recovery - you'll feel much better once she is better and you can relax that all of the surgeries are out of the way.
I forget - is she one of our Petplan poodles?


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

I am so sorry for Maizie, this is terrible. Good side is she won't have to be cut open again for her spaying and other surgery.

I hope she heals well.

Can you find a light material harness to put on her at the park so she can still run freely ?


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Thank you guys so much for your support!! :love2:



lily cd re said:


> I hope her recovery goes very smoothly. As others have said, toys at a dog park? Duh!
> 
> How long is she likely to be at the vet? I am sure you will miss her terribly.


I miss her SO badly, but I can pick her up at 8:30pm. They said she is still very groggy.



marialydia said:


> Good luck Maizie! All best wishes for an easy and rapid recovery and return to your usual pranks.
> 
> Zooeysmom, you are so good to have caught this so immediately, and at least she had the spay and pexy done...maybe a minor silver lining? We are thinking of you and of Maizie and sending healing thoughts.


I am so glad I didn't really even have time to worry about her getting spayed, yes! And it just made sense to do the pexy since she was already opened up there. I wouldn't have done it otherwise.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

MollyMuiMa said:


> Oh poor Maizie!! I was so dismayed to have to read this!!!
> It seems to be an epidemic around here lately with the Spoos! I thought it was only Labs that had a rep for being hoovers, but I guess not!


I asked the vet how many gastronomies she does on Spoos and she said NONE. She said Maizie is "special." 



Tiny Poodles said:


> I forget - is she one of our Petplan poodles?


She sure is. Bill came to $3,800 (including some meds and a visit for Zooey), but PetPlan should be picking up a big chunk of that, thank heavens!!!



Dechi said:


> Can you find a light material harness to put on her at the park so she can still run freely ?


For now she'll be leashed at all times, but then we'll do a basket muzzle any time she is loose.


----------



## Lori G (Sep 19, 2014)

Oh my! I'm so sorry to hear this happened. Your girl is so beautiful and well loved. My thoughts are with you both.


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

Oh no! Poor Maizie! Glad to hear she's starting to heal though, and I'll be praying for you both!


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

Oh! How scary! I'm glad you noticed in time, though. 

Best wishes for a quick, full recovery.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

zooeysmom said:


> I asked the vet how many gastronomies she does on Spoos and she said NONE. She said Maizie is "special."
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So glad to hear it - and it will probably be a bigger chunk than you think. When Timi had her uncovered spay, and her covered tooth extraction done, Petplan didn't divide the items such as bloodwork, anesthesia, vet exam fee into two and pay half, they paid 100 percent, every dime except for the actual spay procedure! I would even submit the bill for that basket muzzle - can't say for sure, but knowing Petplan, I think there is a very good chance that they would pay for that too!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I hope Maizie is home and recovering well - what a terrifying experience. A basket muzzle sounds like the best solution, at least until she grows out of wanting to gobble everything.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

I am glad Maizie is okay and hoping she has a speedy recovery


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

So sorry this happened but glad you caught it quickly and got it taken care of. Hope she's recovering well.

Rick


----------



## Beaches (Jan 25, 2014)

Poor girl! Hope she's home now and resting comfortably....


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I hope you and Maizie had a good quiet night. I am so glad you were able to bring her home so quickly. Let us know how she is when you are up and have had a chance to collect your head.


----------



## Spot210 (Nov 7, 2015)

Best wishes for Maizie's quick recovery. Poor girl. What a good idea, to have a pexy done. My Samson had bloat at 11; got a pexy then! He lost his spleen but we didn't lose him, thank goodness. Get well soon, Maizie!


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

So sorry you and Maizie had to go through this, very fortunate you had eyes on her when she ate it. It was a shock to see this when I logged in this morning, hope your night went well. Pet insurance has been so worth it for us too, at least that's one thing you don't have to worry about. Hugs for you and Maizie from Abbey and I.


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

How terribly frightening. It's a good thing you saw what happened and were able to get her help right away.

Hugs for both of you, and maybe a big Margarita, or Glass of wine for you ,once you get your girl home. A little post op sedation for Mom.


Prayers for a fast recovery and LOTS of help from Petplan.

Viking Queen


----------



## PhoebeAndMe (Dec 25, 2015)

I'm so glad you were able to know what she did and get help for her straight away! I hope her recovery goes smoothly. I'd miss her too even though she's coming home soon. Take care of both of you.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Thank you, everyone! Oh, VQ, wine last night sounded good, even though I don't drink! 

I'm happy to report she had a pretty comfortable night. She woke up at 4:30 am to pee a huge amount, and I gave her her pain med at that time. She wagged her tail a little bit when she saw me, Fiona, and my dad this morning, and she ate a little hamburger, so that was really good. She is on a rice/chicken/hamburger only diet for a week, and in small portions. 

Here are some pics of my poor girl. She got sad again when the cone went on! She'll get used to it pretty quickly, I'm sure. 

Thanks for all the prayers and positive vibes 

I'll get a photo of her incision later when she's lying down.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I'm glad to hear she is doing well. Isn't it amazing how they can't hold their heads up even though the cone isn't that heavy? That 2nd pic is very expressive of the level of "shame" being felt, so sad right now...but happy ending in the works.


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

Poor little sweet baby girl. 

Sent from my LGL34C using Tapatalk


----------



## Nicofreako (Aug 19, 2013)

Awww, precious girl! I am sure she is glad to be home, even with the cone.


----------



## Muggles (Mar 14, 2015)

So glad she's home and had an okay night. Fingers crossed she has a quick and easy recovery!


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Thanks, guys. Unfortunately, she threw up right after I gave her the pain medication when I took her outside to pee, and then again in her crate  It was bile and water, and most likely the pill was dissolved in there. She is also on Prilosec because her stomach was really irritated from the toy. She is lying down now, so hopefully things will settle down and she can get a little nap while I have to be out for a couple of hours.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Oh wow...I'm sorry that she had to go through all that and that she didn't feel well last night. Hopefully, she'll have a better day today. Like it was said, at least she had the plexy done at the same time and that's behind you. Lots of healing vibes being sent her way.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Didn't vomit while I was gone, but panting a bit. Gave a little more Tramadol. Ate her hamburger and rice and a few tiny bites of chicken.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Tramadol works really well and it will help keep her quiet. It is too bad that her stomach is so irritated that she vomited earlier. I am sure that was uncomfortable for her, poor girl. I am sure you will be giving very good nursing care all the way through to a happy recovery.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

I had total empathy sickness and almost vomited myself LOL Poor Maiz. 

I do like the tranquilizing effect of the Tramadol. She and the other dogs and I are having a quiet afternoon and listening to this wonderful soundtrack: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1OHEB41yRdU


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

We have metacam at home that our vet told we could use like we would advil for ourselves. I will give it after the first day the dogs go in the pool since they are often a little sore after that. It is hard to keep them from over doing. If they run a lot in very deep snow it also comes in handy. I had it for Lily after her spay and she felt so good without any sedating effects that I was concerned she was going to get too bouncy and hurt herself. The one time she had tramadol was when she has misjudged her landing on an attempt to jump up four steps from the lower part of the yard to the deck. She caught one foot on the deck and skidded all the way across the deck until she hit the house just about 20 feet away. The poor thing was so sore she didn't know which leg to hold up to take weight off. She didn't have any serious injuries just lots of muscle soreness and the like (thank goodness!), but because she is a sports dog I wanted to make sure she really rested until everything was back to normal. The vet gave her one IM dose of tramadol and it was like she was stoned. I have never seen her so quiet. It was just what she needed. It sounds just like what Maizie needs too!

BTW I have that music playing in the background right now. It is very soothing, so much so I think I have to turn it off or I will fall asleep and I have to go to class in about 20 minutes!

Have a good quiet evening.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Aww, poor Lily! I have always given my girls Metacam after spays, but I think the vet definitely picked the right drug for Maizie! 

LOL about the music. Glad it got you relaxed before class  I better perk up because I have class tonight too (taking Chemistry).


----------



## AngelAviary (Aug 12, 2014)

So glad to log in and see things are going pretty good! She looks sooooo sad with the cone of shame on! Good to hear her pain meds are doing the trick and she is able to keep a bit of food down. Fingers crossed that she is out of the woods and is on the mend quick! I hope to hear next that your having a hard time keeping her quiet!! 
Hugs to you Elisabeth!


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Thank you, AngelAviary! I'm hoping for that too! Hugs back at ya


----------



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

Oh my goodness...poor her and poor you!!

I know how it is to have a dog that eats everything...just went through it and thankfully he passed everything and didn't need surgery.

I hope she makes a speedy recovery!


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

I'm so glad Yuki didn't require surgery! 

Well, I have a positive update: Maizie tried to get the ball out of the toy basket. I picked it up and she started wagging her tail. I had to hide it in the dog drawer because it was making her too excited! She's now prowling around for something else to get into, even with the cone on.


----------



## AngelAviary (Aug 12, 2014)

YYYYAAAAAYYYYYYY!!!! (jumping up and down in excitement!) she wants to play!! That's super!


----------



## sophie anne (Feb 17, 2015)

EEEEK! I missed this thread last night and my stomach did somersaults when I read the title.

Ari and I are SO GLAD that Maizie is OK! Maizie is lucky that you had the eagle eyes to see her eat the toy so she got treatment quickly. And it's also good that you had PetPlan to help you get through this so that it won't be haunting you financially.

It sounds like she's well on her way to being fully recovered. Here's to the 3 in 1 surgery and let's hope it's her last!


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

So glad she's okay! I went through the same thing with Maddy; gut-wrenching


----------



## Theo'sMom (Mar 23, 2011)

I'm glad to hear Maizie is playing and on the mend. Thinking positive thoughts for her.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Wanting to play is a fabulous sign!!!! Yeah for all of you.


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

OMG!!! I leave you guys alone a couple days and THIS happens!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Thank heavens you spotted Maizie gulping up the toy and realized what a life-threatening problem you had on your hands! You are a wonderful Poodle Mama, Zooeysmama!

Bless your sweet puppy girl's dear heart. I'm sure in time she'll become much less interested in hoovering up inedibles, but thank Heavens you are her angel during her youth!

The pexy seems wise to me. I'm only a Toy owner, just pal around online with some owners of breeds that also bloat, so totally support the gastropexy since you were going in anyway. Good on you and your vet for the solid pain control; that has seemed to me to arrive a bit later than needed in pet management, and I am thankful your precious Maizie doesn't have to endure unnecessary pain that delays her healing.

But by golly, this sure was not expected! Sending you both TONS of easy healing thoughts, sweeties!!!


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Thank you so, so much for your support  Y'all are the best.

Indiana, I'm sorry you went through this as well--I didn't know that! How long did Maddy take to recover? Did you have to totally redesign her life to keep her safe from that point on? I'm overwhelmed thinking about that.


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

zooeysmom said:


> Thank you, everyone! Oh, VQ, wine last night sounded good, even though I don't drink!
> 
> I'm happy to report she had a pretty comfortable night. She woke up at 4:30 am to pee a huge amount, and I gave her her pain med at that time. She wagged her tail a little bit when she saw me, Fiona, and my dad this morning, and she ate a little hamburger, so that was really good. She is on a rice/chicken/hamburger only diet for a week, and in small portions.
> 
> ...



So glad to see this update! Poor girl, but at least now she's starting to feel better!


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

Oh Maizie, I would never have never have thought about someone bringing a toy to the dog park. Ugh! I am glad that you got the other surgeries all done with under one worry... seems like you don't need any extras of those. Hope Maizie has a non-eventful recovery, and that you manage to make it through the next few weeks without getting any cone bruises.


----------



## Poodlerunner (Jul 4, 2014)

Aww poor Maizie and poor you. What an ordeal for both of you. Even though not nearly as dramatic as what you guys went through, Piper got spayed two weeks ago. She was moaning in her crate afterwards and I was sleeping on the couch to be near her and I was crying with her. To see them sick or in pain is almost unbearable.

I hope today is a good day for you both.

pr


----------



## mom2Zoe (Jun 17, 2014)

Missed the thread.
So glad she is playful and back to herself.
poor Mazie and poor you!!!


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Poodlerunner said:


> Aww poor Maizie and poor you. What an ordeal for both of you. Even though not nearly as dramatic as what you guys went through, Piper got spayed two weeks ago. She was moaning in her crate afterwards and I was sleeping on the couch to be near her and I was crying with her. To see them sick or in pain is almost unbearable.
> 
> I hope today is a good day for you both.
> 
> pr


Oh, when they are moaning or crying, that is the worst! I've had that experience when our silky terrier was attacked by a neighbor's dog and had two toenails ripped out. Even with pain meds, he was miserable, as was I watching him  And when I had one of my foster Maltese spayed, she shook from the pain for the first day. I hope Piper is doing very well now.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Maizie had a good night. She woke up ready to eat! She took her chicken with gusto and was able to take her Tramadol in the chicken and not have it shoved down her throat. Victory! (Before she was tasting every little piece so I couldn't hide her pills.) And she gave me kisses for the first time


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

It's good to hear she is doing so well! Keep it up Maizie!!!


----------



## PhoebeAndMe (Dec 25, 2015)

I'm glad she's doing better and eating is a great sign!


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

*Quick update*

She's doing great. The medication is keeping her pretty quiet, but she is happy, grabbing hands, and she played tug of war with Fiona  I just have a quick doctor's appt. tomorrow morning, then I can be home with my girls for the entire weekend.


----------



## Muggles (Mar 14, 2015)

Woohoo! Such great news.


----------



## PaddysMom (May 7, 2015)

zooeysmom said:


> Maizie had a good night. ...And she gave me kisses for the first time


Kisses! Yay! Your girl is well on her way to recovery, thanks to your quick action. Hugs to you both!


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

zooeysmom said:


> I'm so glad Yuki didn't require surgery!
> 
> Well, I have a positive update: Maizie tried to get the ball out of the toy basket. I picked it up and she started wagging her tail. I had to hide it in the dog drawer because it was making her too excited! She's now prowling around for something else to get into, even with the cone on.


Awwwww....what a relief. It's such a happy day when they've been so under the weather and they start to perk up and be normal again. I'm so glad she's okay.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Thanks, all! She's still doing great. We're in the 3-5 critical days postop now, but she had a great surgeon and she's resting pretty well, so hopefully we'll continue the healing streak!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I hope your weekend is uneventful and restful with good progress for everyone!


----------



## Axeldog (Aug 29, 2014)

I haven't had much time to read PF for the past few days and totally missed this! 

I am so glad to read that Maizie is doing well after her ordeal- thank goodness!!


----------



## ericwd9 (Jun 13, 2014)

Toys and balls should be banned in dog parks. Sadly, few parks are supervised in any way. We need a lot more "country boys"

Hope all is well


Eric


----------

